# aknowlege your compliments



## Marasa (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is a place to aknowledge any compliments you may have recieved. Sometimes I think they bounce right off, maybe we need to spend more time acknowledging them.

think hard I am sure there might be something that you missed.

For example.
Today a girl 10 yrs younger complimented my figure, but It didnt go in because I was too busy thinking that someone else was rejecting me:|....
Now I will take a moment to feel good about that ...aaah nice


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Good idea for a thread.

My group said the script I wrote was great and that I played my part well. So I'll try to focus on that instead of nasty things that other people said today.


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

I was performing my job's duties for the first time today, and my manager told me I did perfect.

I like this thread idea.


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, and someone who I'm mildly terrified to talk to said she loves my haircut and that it works very well for me.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Last November i was driving into college and parked my car there (nothing unusual there), and when i came back in the evening there was a note on my windscreen saying "hey driver, we think you are very pretty, from a few admirers" I'm not sure if it was a wind-up, but i was dead chuffed, but abit embarressed cos that note could have been on my car all day!


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

I had trouble with having to run in and out of the pharmacy today, but the girl working remembered my last name because she liked my shirt.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

What a great thread idea. I know myself and a lot of people which just cant accept compliments.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

An older gentleman comes into my work often and compliments my hair. It's kind of goofy, but I like my hair too!! 


:clap


good idea for a thread!!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

In my harmony (music theory) class today, "You're really good at this stuff."


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

As I was walking back from the mailroom, a girl I've never met before walked past me and said, "You look very pretty!"
I was so shocked that I didn't even know what to say.
After stuttering for a few seconds, I managed to say thank you.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

After a long kiss, a girl said that I have nice lips. I smiled and said that she has nice everything. Then we kissed again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My step sister and my moms friend both told me recently they've noticed how much weight I've lost.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I was trying to avoid a crazy-seeming woman on the sidewalk when she yelled out that I was adorable and then demanded my heritage. :um She repeated "Well, you're adorable--I told you that" and then let me continue walking.


----------



## Arfmoo (Mar 3, 2010)

This is a great idea, a very feel good thread.

A couple days ago a coworker told me how long and pretty my hair is and said she wished hers were the same. I was a little distracted at the time, but that was awfully sweet of her.
Glee.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice thread 

At volunteer training the other day a stranger said I looked like a model from a French advert. Today a girl at work said I look like Snow White.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Since i'm on a bit of a downer for the past few days, this is a good thread for me! I always get complimented on my eyes, like its strange cos when i look in the mirror i don't see much going on, but then people will say 'gosh your eyes are soooo blue, i could get lost in them', lol. I laugh this off but maybe i should start paying attention to the compliments. I do like my eyes, they're piercing blue, but i think they show way too much of my emotions for me to fully like them. Hmm anyway.. that is all.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola said:


> In my harmony (music theory) class today, "You're really good at this stuff."


Same person told me my hair looked really nice today and said "I think you're awesome, even if you don't think you're awesome." (I think he meant with the harmony stuff rather than in any more general sort of way).

My teacher also told me my hair looked very pretty today.

Oh, and my ballet teacher yesterday said I was looking better and better.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Miss Meggie said:


> As I was walking back from the mailroom, a girl I've never met before walked past me and said, "You look very pretty!"
> I was so shocked that I didn't even know what to say.
> After stuttering for a few seconds, I managed to say thank you.


If that is you on your avatar, I would concur. You are a pretty woman.

What else? I have always been rather proud of my voice. One of my profs. in art school said, "man, you really have a nice radio voice."


----------



## Glo (Sep 16, 2004)

Uhh... I have many compliments none of which I believe. But i'll post what I can remember.


1 : A guy at the bar my dad goes to -- Jason -- said " Hey, Matt, do you have a girlfriend ? " Of course my response was " No... " he said " Wow... that's a surprise - you have a really nice face... "


2 : Two of my dads lady friends always tell me i'm " Cute as **** "; I believe the s**t part.


3 : When I was in Jail - I walked into the Cell and this guy started small talking with me. After a few mins he asked me If I had any girlfriends and of course my response was " No... " then he was like " Wow, I would have thought an attractive guy like you would have 5 or 6 " ... I don't know if he was serious or just trying to make a pass at me.

4 : My first time going to a strip bar I had this stripper hitting on me telling me how adorable I am ect. She gave me her number ect. I brought her home and that's the end of the story...

5 : My girly friend on Facebook commented on a video I posted of me doing some " clapper " push-ups and she said " you gotta hot bod babe " ... Of course I don't believe her, because I'm never satisfied with my body.



I guess it really wouldn't matter if every girl in the world came up to me and told me how Cute I am... I will just never be able to view my self like other people can so I'll never truly see it... So that is why it is difficult for me to believe. W/e I don't have a low self esteem or anything -- that's for sure. I just wish I could view myself in the eyes of another person! 

:b


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Some random guys giving out high fives and compliments seemingly just to brighten people's Monday told me I look muscular. I think I might ask if I could join them if they're out there next Monday.

Edit: Millenniumman called me good looking a little while ago. Two compliments in a day!


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

All the best compliments have been given to me by girls aged between 5 to 13. Just last week a thirteen year old girl turned to her friend and said "how cool is she?!", and an eight year old told me a looked like a certain girl in a certain band (I disagree but it was nice anyway). At Christmas, at a restaurant, a little girl asked me how old I was and told me I was _really pretty_. Kids do tell the truth, right?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

seastar said:


> All the best compliments have been given to me by girls aged between 5 to 13. Just last week a thirteen year old girl turned to her friend and said "how cool is she?!", and an eight year old told me a looked like a cetain girl in a certain band (I disagree but it was nice anyway). At Christmas, at a restaurant, a little girl asked me how old I was and told me I was _really pretty_. Kids do tell the truth, right?


Awwww... yes, seastar they do... they tell the best kind of truth - innocent truth. That is really sweet for you to have gotten to hear all that. I don't doubt it a bit.


----------



## Wrathchild824 (Apr 22, 2010)

The other day I overheard a hot blonde girl say I was cute    
Makes me feel speshul, nobody's ever said anything like that about me before (I think)


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I got three compliments from my family this weekend on how muscly I am.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I always get compliments every once in a while on my long hair, the long skirts I wear, and my Invader Zim shirts.


----------



## MMalloo (May 10, 2010)

I was told a few time recently that I look like Scarlett Johansen. Of course, when I looked at her pic with my bf I kept pointing out how her boobs are bigger than mine. Secretly, though, I relished being likened to her!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

In ballet class: "Are you majoring in dance? Are you minoring in dance? You should think about it. You have such grace with it."


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I received a really nice message from an online contact - who's well aware of what it's like to suffer from SA - who told me I was a strong person because of doing all I've done to attempt to overcome my SA. Personally, I don't see myself that way at all. But it was still really nice to receive the compliment and feel someone believed in me!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola said:


> In ballet class: "Are you majoring in dance? Are you minoring in dance? You should think about it. You have such grace with it."


Same person today told me she loved my legs and liked watching them.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I like this thread  I'm so bad with compliments,I just feel really weird when receiving one.

This was a couple of weeks a go and when I was waiting for the tram this guy said 'That's a cool necklace you have there'.

Another one that has stuck in my mind and this is several years a go when I was at this or concert or club thing.I had been to the toilet and a girl said to me 'I wish I was as tall as you are.I would wear heels to show it off.'Actually liked that one since a lot of people that comment on my height just say something negative about it.

I've already posted this in the 'something good that happened today' thread,but today the cleaner at my dorm said that my photographies on my wall were beautiful.
Another time she complimented my bag.

I think that a compliment means more when it comes from a stranger because I just feel that sometimes when people close to me do it they just say it to be polite or just say it without meaning it or something.I don't know,just feels like when a stranger do it they've made more of an effort or something.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

I like this as well. I usually take compliments negatively for some reason, always hard to try take it in a good way :roll


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

A guy at work said I'm very likeable (I always think the opposite so yay ) and said it's because I'm not arrogant. Then we had a discussion about how so many people are arrogant without reason. I love that guy, the world needs more people like him. <3

As I was walking to the bus stop the other day a guy stopped me to tell me how much he loved my hair and how beautiful he thought I was ops


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I was told I was "stunning", which I am still trying to get my head around.

Told my photography is amazing which is nice, but I still feel I have so much to learn and improve.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

A customer here in work told me I'm really funny, which was nice.

Unfortunately i thought he meant 'funny-looking' so I hit him!!


(I'm only kiddin aboot the last bit)


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

My history teacher told me I was likely to get the best grade in my year in the upcoming exam :blush


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll take this as a compliment, even though it wasn't said directly to me and whether it's a good thing or not is subjective: A group of students in my ballet class were apparently watching and talking about me and one of the guys said, "She looks like she was made for ballet."

It seems most of my compliments come from ballet these days . . .

And that reminds me of something from a while ago that I took as a compliment even though it was even more of a subjective thing. A girl in my (beginning) Strings class told me that when she first saw me with a cello that she thought it just fit, that I looked like a cellist. I'm not sure what exactly that meant, but I love the cello so it was a nice comment to hear.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

A girl I work with said I had good comedic timing, and again said I was funny today. I don't know why, but I think she's just being nice, but I want to accept the compliment...

I'll just hope she's being sincere.


----------



## MMalloo (May 10, 2010)

A few people have told me they're impressed I've taken on unpaid part-time work for a cause I really believe in. I usually brush it off and comment how I'm not getting paid (so my work must be worthless), but when I step back and think about it, it is pretty cool that I'm stepping up to do it... I just don't know how to take that type of compliment.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

People keep telling me how brave I am for going all the way down here and they're particularly impressed when I say that I went all by myself.

At first I was just like:'No,it's not a big deal' and stuff,but when I think about it actually is so I ermm guess I should be proud of that.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Not enough people post in this thread.

My former voice teacher said I had a great voice today. He'd said back in December that it was really pretty, and my friend (who intends to be an accompanist) agreed with him. The accompanist for that class had already told me he liked my voice, too . . . On the other hand, the person I actually sang for today said nothing of the kind.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Got a compliment on my purple skirt yesterday from the volunteer manager at the homeless shelter... A few days ago a lady at the convenient store said she liked my purple nails.


----------



## serendipitydodo (Apr 11, 2010)

I helped an old man in a pharmacy today. He didn't realise that the counter was closed for lunch and was waiting while the remaining staff ignored him. I told him. I wandered off to look for a bath sponge. He found me and said he'd located the sign that said about the pharmacy being closed for lunch. I smiled and, out of the blue, he told me I have nice teeth.  I had braces for years. It felt good to help someone. Sometimes I don't know where my courage comes from.

Ooh and the other day I was walking down a pavement partially blocked by a haphazardly parked car. I stood to one side to allow the man walking from the opposite direction space to walk through. But he stood by and allowed me through instead. I thanked him and he said to me "I always give way to the pretty ones". This meant a lot as I feel insecure about my appearance.


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been told by quite a few people that I'm good at the guitar. Unless I'm half drunk I can't play in front of people without shaking and fumbling around like an idiot. Of all the things my SA affects that bothers me the most.

My grandpa, who I respect a lot, told me that I was just as good as anyone and not to believe anyone was better than me. Coming from a man as tough as nails, it meant a lot to me.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

If anyone struggles with this in real life why not start practicing in the picture thread.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola said:


> My former voice teacher said I had a great voice today. He'd said back in December that it was really pretty, and my friend (who intends to be an accompanist) agreed with him. The accompanist for that class had already told me he liked my voice, too . . . On the other hand, the person I actually sang for today said nothing of the kind.


Tonight was the first meeting of my voice class this summer, and he made me sing. I was not expecting to have to sing _tonight_ and felt totally unprepared. I was perhaps even more of a mess than the last few times I sang back in the fall, especially afterward. A few people said "good job" in just a trying to be nice sort of way, but one person said something like, "You sounded good . . . I mean, in spite of all the hesitancy, you could tell there was a nice sound there."


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

A friend of mine told me the other day that I have a very calming influence about me. This isn't terribly surprising, as I've always tended to be one who listens more than talks. It's nice to have someone acknowledge it rather than use me as dumping ground, though.


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

Lately people have been telling me that they're impressed that I'm completing my undergrad in 3 years instead of 4. I usually brush it off and say I'm only doing it to save money, but I guess it really is an accomplishment.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

People kept telling me how muscly and tanned I was last night  (I still don't believe them tho)

I sound like a douche


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

^Awww that was really sweet.

My therapist told me she sometimes feels that people aren't ready to leave but she thinks I'll be fine. I said I think I've changed a bit since I started and she said I've changed a huge amount and seem more comfortable in myself and confident and that I'm ready to take everything I've learnt and go and live my life. I'm not sure how true that is or if it's just on the surface but it was nice to be seen that way.

A guy stopped me and asked me how to get to this shopping centre, I was explaining to him but he didn't look like he was listening then he said "You're a very pretty girl". I was really taken aback, I laughed and said thank you then re-explained to him.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

*bump*

A girl in my physics lab group today said it would be really interesting to borrow my brain for a day. I'm taking it as a compliment based on the context.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

One of my mums friends said I looked amazing.
pfff.

ohh and on facebook, someone did one of those 'like this and i'll rate you out of 10' and they gave me a 7


----------



## Revierypone (Oct 7, 2010)

My boyfriend tells me I'm beautiful every day. I usually never believe it but he made a vow to me that he would tell me I was beautiful for a thousand days until I believed it. We're on day 385. Don't believe it all of the time but definitely more than I did 600 some odd days ago. It's working.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Revierypone said:


> My boyfriend tells me I'm beautiful every day. I usually never believe it but he made a vow to me that he would tell me I was beautiful for a thousand days until I believed it. We're on day 385. Don't believe it all of the time but definitely more than I did 600 some odd days ago. It's working.


That's so sweet!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

If you read this you're a lovely person. There we go. For the ones who think they have no compliments to acknowledge.


----------



## safam (Oct 21, 2010)

I get a lot of compliments about my hair coz it's long and thicK


----------



## Revierypone (Oct 7, 2010)

I was told recently my voice was sexy in a raspy sort of way. I have never received this compliment before in my entire life so I kind of brushed it off.

But I have a sexy voice? Really? It's not annoying? huh... considering it's not coming from my boyfriend maybe there's some truth to the statement.


----------

